
Ask HN: How to accept one job offer while keeping the bridges to the others open - throwaway234409
I have a couple of very good job offers, though the roles are quite different.<p>It just so happens that the offers came in at roughly the same time, so I will have to pick one.<p>Since it&#x27;s an apples-to-oranges case, I can&#x27;t really be certain a priori which one will be the best long term.<p>So, while I will end up picking one and declining the others, is there a diplomatic way to keep the bridges open to the ones I will be declining, so that, if say the current one doesn&#x27;t work out, I could approach the others again in say 6 months or so?<p>Not sure this is possible, but if you&#x27;ve done it in the past, it would be good to hear about your experiences.<p>What exactly did you say?
======
apsec112
Even if you know which job you want more, try to use other offers as leverage
to get better salary/equity/bonus/etc. The best situation for you is where the
employers get into a bidding war. Once you pick one, just politely say that
you've accepted a job elsewhere, and thank them for their offer. Reasonable
people won't be offended.

